# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Receta italiane

## mastersoft

Arosto Ripieno ose Rosto e Mbushur. 

Pergatitja 20 min Pjekja 1 ore e 20 min veshtiresia e mesme 

Perberesit 800 gr kontrofileto vici e trashe rreth 1 2 cm 700 gr spinaq ,120 gr gjalpe 100 ge pancete 80 gr parmigiano te grire ( ne mungese Kackavall ) 2 veze 2 luge gjelle vaj ulliri kripe piper .. 

1) pastroni dhe lani spinaqin dhe zijeni mire . kullojeni mire dhe e skuqim ne tigan me 20 gr gjalpe dhe 60 gr parmigiano dhe pak kripe.. 

2 ) Pergatisni nje omelete me vezet pjesen e mbetur te parmigianos dhe pak kripe. Priteni ne feta te holla panceten vendoseni siper derrases se mishit dhe hapeni me nje Takmak..

3) Mbulojeni mishin me panceten me omeleten dhe me spinaqin duke lene nje pjese te pambuluar . Rrotullojeni mishin rreth vetes duke patur kujdes qe te mos dale mbushja jashte dhe lidhet me kujdes me spango guzhine sa me shpesh sic bejme me rostot Normale... 

4) Vendoseni mishin ne nje tave te madhe kriposeni dhe hidhini piper shtoni dhe gjalpin e mbetur dhe me vajin e ullirit dhe vendoseni te piqet avash avash duke e kthyer here pas here me 2 luge derisa te jete formuar nje ngjyre si e pjekur. Lageni me nje gote uje dhe pak vere te kuqe . Mbulojeni hermetikisht me leter Alumini dhe vazhdoni pjekjen per rreth nje ore . Pasi te jete pjekur hiqeni dhe vendoseni serish ne derrasen e mishit Hiqni spangon dhe priteni ne feta te trasha afersisht 1 cm Mund ti sherbeni te ftohta ose te nxehta sipas deshires . Mund ti hidhni lengun e vet siper ose mund ta shoqeroni me Pure Patatesh . Shoqerohet me vere te kuqe .Ju befte mire ...

----------


## mastersoft

Perberesit kryesore jane brumi qe duhet te jete rreth 200 gr per cdo pice Mocarela 100 gr dhe salca e domateve 40 ose 50 gr ose nje garuzhde e vogel plot. 
Pizza E Erit (e ve me kete emer se ai e ka krijuar ) 
MOcarele Djathe Proshute krudo dhe domate te fresketa ... NUk perdoret Salce ne kete hapet brumi i hidhet djathi dhe futet te piqet pasi eshte pjekur e nxjerrim i vendosim siper domatet e fresketa te prera holle dhe proshuten crudo . 

Piza Margerita 
Mocarele dhe salce domatesh Hidhen te gjitha dhe piqet ne furre ... Furra duhet te jete ne temperaturen 220 ° .

Piza Kapricioza 

Mocarele kerpudha argjinare ullinj proshute salce domatesh ... Ne fillim hidhet salca dhe djathi vendoset proshuta argjinara ( ose karchofi )kerpudhat dhe ullinjte siper ... 

Piza 4 Stinet 

Mocarela kerpudha argjinare proshute sallam salce domatesh . vendosja e tyre behet ne 4 pjese .ne nje pjese vendoset proshuta kerpudhat sallami dhe argjinara dhe eshte me 4 lloje pra 4 stine ... 

Piza napoletana 
Mocarele Sardele te konservuara (Acciuge ose Anchoy) koper salce domatesh .. behet si margerita ... 

Piza Puglieze kjo per vegjetarianet 

MOcarele qepe koper ullinj te zinj salce domatesh .

shperndahet salca dhe djathi qepa e prere imet (zhylien ) ullinjte dhe koperi ...

Piza Romana Veraçe 
Mocarele Patellxhane speca Salçiçe salce domatesh . Si gjithmone besoj se tani e kuptuat pak a shume menyren e perdorimit . 

Sofia Loren ( Quhet keshtu sepse ka vezen si diell qe ndricon) disa e quajne o sole mio po pak rendesi ka rendesi ka qe eshte e mire . 
Mocarele ,Proshute ,Kerpudha , veze ,Salce Domatesh , behet si te tjerat por veza i hidhet 2 min para se te jete e pjekur tamam ... 

Vegjetariane 

MOcarele,patellxhane ,argjinare ,speca ,kungulleshka salce domatesh.. si te tjerat , te gjitha perimet duhet te jene prere sa me holle ... 

Ortolana 

Mocarele salçiçe patellxhana kunkulleshka qepe dhe salce domatesh . Njesoj si me lart... 

Proshute krudo dhe panna 

MOcarele ,panna salce domatesh proshute crudo .. 

MOcarela salca dhe panna i hidhen qe ne fillim se bashku ,kuptohet sipas radhes . pasi te jete pjekur i shtojme siper proshuten crudo .

----------

